# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Puthja dhe vendet publike!

## Davius

Pershendetje.

Puthja! 
Te gjithe e dime se te puthesh ne vend publik eshte ende tabu per ne shqiptaret, kjo eshte me se fakt. Por kohen e fundit gjerat kane ndryshuar shume. Mjafton te vizitosh periferite e Tirones ose qyteteve tjera te medhaja dhe mund te gjeshe shume cifte ne perqafim te njeri tjeterit. Ok dakord ketu, se periferia eshte periferi. Por cka mendoni ju per puthjen ne vendet publike si ne trotuar, ne ashensor, stacion te autobuzave, te trenit, ne shkolle, fakultetet, preferoni ju kete gje apo e leni per tjeter vend te ndani kenaqesine me partnerin tuaj. E preferoni edhe ju kete apo si?

Dikush mund te thote se puthja ne vendet publike eshte e pamoralshme dhe ngjall kureshti ne rreth prandaj eshte e pahijshme, ndersa ju si mendoni?


PS:
Ne Rusi eshte sjell nje ligj qe ndalon puthjen ne vendet publike duke e quajtur ate si akt te shemtuar dhe prishes te moralit.

Respekte nga Unë.

----------



----------


## FLORIRI

Bukur qaty me rri.

Tashi te puthesh ne rruge ku kalojne dhjetra qindra vete,te puthesh ne pyll,shpi,dhome ku ska njeri nuk eshte njelloj.Rusia ka bere mire qe i ndalon ato muzhiket te lepihen rrugeve qe e pushtuan evropen me prostituta derr femrash kane sllavet..derro bir llapash,pamvaresisht se mund tu nevojitet nji thithje llape per shkak klimes ftohte qe bene..nejse.

E qe thua ti edhe ne shqiperi kane filluar te dalin keta modernizmat(te dhjesha modernizmin) qe hajde burra se c'po bej,kam nje te dashur e ta lpij si demi lopen para ndonje hallexhiu qe shet fara, apo para ndonje kasapi qe fut doren ne xhep e prek bilen pastaj po me ate dore ndan porcionet e mishit..hajde mish vici.Pra mua/ atij/asaj/neve te gjitheve ndoshta nuk na rruhet apo intereson shume se puthen kihen kamuflohen piplli rruges por mosha delikate e adoleshenteve ndikohet shume nga kjo.

Shabani ka xene te dashuren per vithesh e po e puth aty tek ura e lanes pikerisht ku kane qene furgonat e elbasanit.Qazimi qe po kalon prane me gocen e vogel hungerin njecike e me bisht te syrit shikon drejt tyre.Goca e vogel kur shikon se si shaba gati sa spo e han eminen te dashuren e tij,nga kurioziteti u afrohet e mundohet te shohe se cfare po bejne...Qazimi i bertet "ec moj ketu..moj dreq cpaske qene dhe ti aman"..O baaa cpo i bente ai djali asaj goces ashtu..pyet e shkreta.Nuk e di babi jo pergjigjet qazo ziu.

Le qe kot flas dhe un keta te vegjlit e kane marre uraten me kohe...kur ika ne shqiperi mu drejtu nji cun i vogel 4 vjec "O arian sa vlima ka pili" ik mor te ifsha kurvn kam qesh me lot vallaj.Kur isha ne mosh atij njiher ne muj dilja prej shpije...pik e zes i mesojne gjyshet siduket...

PRA PUTHI ATJE KU SKA NJERI....

----------


## Davius

Flori, teper shkrim domethenes dhe me pelqeu tejmase...

Te lumte mik i dashur!

----------


## Dito

Davius pershendetje;

Je vertet i larmishem ne temat e tua dhe meriton vertet vleresim te postit aktual :buzeqeshje: 

Tema

Eshte mese e vertete qe ne shqiperi kto veprime konsiderohen ende tabu per vete traditen shqiptare, por nuk e miratoj kete pjese te tradies sone pasi me kujton kufizimin e veprimeve te lirshme qe lindin krejt spontanisht nga ndienja e magjishme e romances. Nuk do miratoja vetem faktin e tejkalimit ne mase te ketyre puthjeve publike qe jo rrallehere degjenerojne ne vulgaritet. S`do i privoja vetes per asnje arsye te perkedhelja partneren time qofte edhe ne publik pasi njeriu kerkon te shprehe ndienjen pikerisht ne momentet me te pa-pranueshme, kjo si pasoje e egos personale drejt kenaqesise.

Dito.

----------


## YaSmiN

Po jam dakort qe nje njeri ka te drejtat e tij te beji cfare te doji gjithashtu cdo njeri ka deshire qe me partenerin e tij te jet i lire nga cdo ane keshtu qe dashuria nuk ka kuqi ose pritje te ndenjave qe te jesh diku ose temos besh dicka.Nuk jam kunder do isha kunder ne qoftese kjo gje do ndodhte ne shkolle ose ne unversitet me kete raste do isha kunder sepse ne nje vend qe duhet te jesh serioz ose me mire duhet te respektosh vendin qe je  :buzeqeshje: .Nitro_GirL

----------


## green

Varet shume cfare lloj puthje edhe cfare lloj perkedheljesh. Se ka puthje e puthje.
Gjithkush nese e ndjen ti jap nje te puthur te dashurit/te dashures - s'ka asgje te pamoralshme ketu... Vertet puthja ne Shqiperi eshte tabu??!
Me teper do te flisja per ate ligjin e pashkruar qe kur shikon te tjere te puthen (te ngrejne nervat) perdredh turinjte, por nga ana tjeter kjo s'do te thote aspak qe kur ke rast te puthesh vete nuk e shfrytezon :ngerdheshje: . Sa te cuditshem jemi ne njerezit! :Lulja3:  


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eraaa

Njera ktu theshte qe ndjenjat s'presin lol ato quhen te perveluarit e shekullit ,ai qe eshte normal di ti shmanget vendeve publike.

----------


## shitesi

Ne rusi te vene gjobe ktu njerzit e nxisin vete puthjen kush e ka degjuar ate kengen

le te puthen le te puthen
demokrat e socialista ....
Per temen vertet varet kush puthet kam pare njehere nje zezak po shume i shpifur ama dhe nje bjonde po kryefemer duke u thithur me iku mendja pas nje jave me ka ikur dhimbja e kokes lol
Nejse puthjet e lehta te themi me karakter pershendetes apo perkedheles me duken shume normale Kurse ato qe te ngrene mendjen nuk me duken shume normale as komode per ate qe e aplikon

----------


## KaLTerSi

Yeah, klasi teknika dhe pamja e Eifelit jane kur puth per publicita, pa kur e ben si nenshtrim i instiktit dhe per te shuar pasionin edhe ajo plevica do te te dukej Paris e kaluar Parisit.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## My_Soul

Ne fakt puthja hyn tek te drejtat e njeriut. Le ta zbatonte kete ligj Putini ne Itali apo Greqi pa te shikonte.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Varet shume cfare lloj puthje edhe cfare lloj perkedheljesh. Se ka puthje e puthje.


Ate do thoshja dhe une...ka puthje si thone amerikanet "a pack on the cheek or lips"...nje puthje e shpejt dhe e thjesht ne buze apo ne faqe (kjo gje s'me duket ndonje gje neqoftese e ben para te tjereve)...por ata qe puthen per nje kohe te gjate, sidomos ata qe puthen ne menyre " franceze" para njerezve te tjere ma peshtirin, duket sikur jane "oblivious" per sa ore jan puthur  :perqeshje:

----------



----------


## miri

> Bashke me Eraa-n .....
> kemi rastisur dhe ne ne nje rast te tille ne supermarket, vetem se ishin 28-35...dhe qene shqiptar


Po pastaj ju me Eren cfare bete ?
Kjo imagjinata ime me thote se jeni puthur qe te rregulloni dicka te shemtuar, ju pastaj jeni te reja mos keni merak se per pune moshe nuk ju qesh njeri .... lol-a

PS.  Une mendoj se eshte "okay" pastaj nese dikush nga i cili te vjen turp te shikon atehere mund te kafshosh partneren keshtu qe mund te thuash se po rriheshit, sepse vetem per ngaterresave shqiptareve nuk u vjen turp pse i bejne ne publik.

----------


## Nice_Boy

varet cfar Puthje beni.

Nese eshte vetem ajo si KISS 1  second ateher pse jo normale eshte , por jo te ndalesh ne mes te rruges dhe te puthesh .

Tek un ska nodhur as nje her qe me te dashurat e mia te puthem ne mes te rruges  :buzeqeshje: 

Ka dhene zoti vend ne  Shtepi.. dhe puthem sa te dua  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjith te mirat.

----------



----------


## bunny

1 puthje e lehte...nuk mendoj qe eshte e rende as per vet personat, ashtu si personat qe ato kane per rreth.Por ama nuk ka lezet tia beshe tjeterit para fytyres...pasi as vete nuk do doja te ma bente njeri ashtu....Pra sic thane varet se ca puthje eshte...por ama nuk duhet te presesh deri sa te ikesh tek shtepia/makina per te puthur te dashurin/ren/burrin/gruan etj... :perqeshje:

----------


## Fiona

Le te puthen, se kam problem...Vetem mos te kaloj ne gjera te tjera ne publik dmth.

----------


## shitesi

Meqense jemi te puthjet imagjinoni sikur une ti thoshja ndonje goce ktu qe te puth fort fort sa keq do ishte per te tjerat Kshtu qe une ju puth te gjithave lehte lehte  :shkelje syri: 
Kush do fort fort mp se i humbet kuptimi intimitetit looool

----------


## miko

Unë të them të drejtën spo e kuptoj "qëllimin" e kësaj teme.Për mendimin tim nuk ka asgjë të keqe që një çift të puthet në publik,përderisa çdo gjë kufizohet tek puthja e nuk vazhdohet më tej.Epo dreqi ta hajë njerëz jemi,dhe duke shprehur ndjenjat me anë të puthjes nuk ka asgjë të keqe,por nqs "kufizohet" dhe diçka e tillë atëhere ku vemi kështu...më duket si shumë absurde të mundohesh të kufizosh diçka të tillë...  :sarkastik:  

Ps.Ai "ligji" rus mua më duket si diçka e pabesueshme,por gjithsesi të them të drejtën edhe ligje të miratohen dhe me gjoba të rrepta të dënojnë "shkelësit" përsëri njerëzit kanë për tu puthur Kur,Ku dhe Si duan...

Gjithë të mirat

----------


## BRADYKININ

Ne vende publike, me pelqen kur njerezit rezervohen disi. Pastaj, puthja eshte dicka intime; le te mbetet e tille.  :shkelje syri: 

Ose ndoshta ti qe po puthesh po i ben zili atyre qe s'kane nje puthes.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Margjela

Them se varet edhe tek vendi publik. Psh ne nje restorant ose ne nje universitet/vend pune s'ka ndonje te keqe te puthesh sepse moshat e atyre perqark jane te rritur.  Ama me besdisin pak puthjet e tepruara qe fillojne nga buzet, tek thithjet, tek qafa e veshet ne vende ku ka femije. 
Pra, per mendimin tim pervec rasteve qe puthjet e tepruara behen ne sy te femijeve qe per shkak te moshes behen kurioze dhe shikojne gjithe "aktin", te tjerat jane mese normale. Fundja ne sy te te rriturve nuk pret qe te tjeret te zgurdullojne syte te shikojne ca po ben cifti, sepse kjo do tregonte injorancen e tyre.
Aman sikur njerezit vetem te putheshin dhe te mos vriteshin, sa bote me e bukur do te ishte.

----------


## Capricon

> Them se varet edhe tek vendi publik. Psh ne nje restorant ose ne nje universitet/vend pune s'ka ndonje te keqe te puthesh sepse moshat e atyre perqark jane te rritur.  Ama me besdisin pak puthjet e tepruara qe fillojne nga buzet, tek thithjet, tek qafa e veshet ne vende ku ka femije. 
> Pra, per mendimin tim pervec rasteve qe puthjet e tepruara behen ne sy te femijeve qe per shkak te moshes behen kurioze dhe shikojne gjithe "aktin", te tjerat jane mese normale. Fundja ne sy te te rriturve nuk pret qe te tjeret te zgurdullojne syte te shikojne ca po ben cifti, sepse kjo do tregonte injorancen e tyre.
> Aman sikur njerezit vetem te putheshin dhe te mos vriteshin, sa bote me e bukur do te ishte.


SHume pajtohem me ty Margjela ne kete rast.
Mendoj qe ne vend publike me shume se nje  puthje si lloj pershendetje nuk kisha me thene qe eshte e keqe. psh e takon te dashurin edhe e puthe si nje lloj pershendetje keshtu si puthje e shkurt, a sikur shume njerez qe fillojn me e zgjate e me e zgjate ate puthje per mua nuk qendron, se ne qoftese je i/e dashuruar shume pse nuk e gjen nje vend te posaqem edhe ben cka te duash aty.

 respekt

----------

